# Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*World Premiere II: New CrossPolo Rocks in the Compact Class*








_Five-door all-around vehicle with clever details and rugged all-terrain look 
New generation CrossPolo shows unique styling and range of colours_
Wolfsburg / Geneva, 19 February 2010 - The next generation of the CrossPolo is ready for new adventures. The clever compact in rugged all-terrain look is celebrating its world premiere at the Geneva Motor Show. After the Polo base version presented in 2009 and the Polo BlueMotion (debut in 2010) with its superior and possibly record-breaking fuel efficiency, as well as the Polo GTI now also debuting in Geneva, the CrossPolo completes the series as a fourth model. With its refreshingly cheeky design, unique world of colours and features, and a higher ride height (15 millimetre gain), the five-door is very appealing as one of the most unconventional vehicles in its class.
This all-rounder is powered by extremely fuel-efficient engines with a power range from 51 kW / 70 PS to 77 kW / 105 PS. Buyers can choose from three petrol and three common rail TDI engines. Three of the six engines can be ordered with a 7-speed DSG, like the one used on vehicles such as the Polo GTI.
*Fun and Cross: From special edition to production model*
The new CrossPolo continues in the tradition of its successful predecessors: the Polo Fun and the first generation CrossPolo derived from it. Originally, a production run of only 5,000 units was planned for the special edition Polo Fun, but great demand exploded all forecasts. The consequence: the step was taken from special edition to production model and to the Cross version.
*Exterior: Tough qualities and lifestyle character*
The rugged-sporty character of the CrossPolo – always produced as a five-door – are reflected in many of its details. Especially striking: the individually styled front apron – in anthracite colour - with integrated front fog lights and large air inlet at the centre. It gets a black honeycomb insert bordered by fine chrome trim. Towards its lower edge, the bumper finishes with a section in light silver with the visual appearance of underbody protection. Taken from classic Polo styling are the upper radiator grille with its chrome inlay and the VW logo integrated here; the same applies to the dual headlights with standard daytime running lights.
The side profile of the CrossPolo also shows very tough qualities. Here sporty black wheelarch extensions and coordinated body sills set the styling. The latter continue visually into the lower door area. In off-road driving and in the jungle of metropolitan parking spaces, these rugged plastic guards protect the car from damage. Fitting the character of the CrossPolo are the 17-inch alloy wheels (“Budapest” style) in 5-spoke design with size 215/40 tyres. 
Another unmistakable characteristic of the CrossPolo: the silver anodized roof rails. They are a traditional feature on this model, and are certainly not just decorative. They can be used to mount roof boxes and carrier systems with a weight of up to 75 kilograms. Colour coordinated with the roof railing, like on the previous model: the door mirrors that are always painted in silver. At the rear, the CrossPolo continues the rugged all-terrain look in the bumper, whose lower section is also designed in a black, rugged plastic. At its centre, a separate section painted in silver catches the eye that is styled to look like a diffuser.
Six exterior colours accentuate the powerful style of the CrossPolo; offered exclusively on the new Volkswagen are the colours “Magma Orange“ and “Terra Beige Metallic”. Across the board, the upper areas of the bumpers and handles (door, tailgate) are painted in body colour, while the cover trim of the B and C pillars and the window frames are treated in a high-gloss black.
*Interior: Exciting and versatile*
The high-end interior of the CrossPolo is a fitting match for the all-terrain look of the exterior. Here it is primarily the two-tone fabrics of the sport seats, the rear bench and the door trim that create a friendly and youthful ambiance. Up to four different colour trims are available, depending on the exterior colour. While the outer areas of the seats are always in anthracite, customers can choose from the colours “Hot Orange”, “Orange”, “Latte Macchiato” and “Grey” for the inner seat panels and middle sections of the door trim panels. On seat contact surfaces for the back and legs the fabrics (“Dimension” pattern) all have a black webbed structure, making them more durable. The “CrossPolo” signature is embroidered into the backrests of the front seats. 
Throughout the cockpit materials are friendly to the touch. Take the steering wheel: It has a fine perforated leather cover; the steering wheel spokes are produced from a brushed chrome application. The seams of the steering wheel cover and the leather-trimmed parking brake handle are given the colour of the interior trim. The CrossPolo’s high level of quality is highlighted by the instrument panel, finished in “Slush” technology with its soft surface texture that is pleasant to the touch.
The CrossPolo has an ample array of standard equipment. In the interior, specific standard features include height-adjustable sport seats, an asymmetrically split rear bench and backrest, pockets on the backs of the front seats and sliding drawers under them, leather-trimmed steering wheel, centre armrest in front (with storage compartment), pedal caps in aluminium look and chrome on various switches and components. The latter include the door handles, surrounds for the window lift switches and air vents. Also standard: electric adjustable and heated door mirrors, electric window lifts all around, illuminated make-up mirrors in the sun visors, multi-function display (MFA) including tyre pressure monitoring (tyre pressure monitoring system, TPMS) and central locking with RF remote control. 
*Estate car qualities: Cargo space increases up to 952 litres*
The new CrossPolo also shows off its versatile talents when it comes to space and efficient space utilisation. As mentioned, the rear bench can be folded with a standard 60:40 split. When it is completely folded, the car’s cargo capacity increases from 280 to 952 litres. The dual cargo floor - adjustable to two height levels - creates a continuously level loading surface. Four tie-down eyes simplify secure fastening of the cargo to be transported, while two hooks in the side trim panels keep bags from tipping over.
*Engine variety: Three petrol, three diesel and one 7-speed DSG*
The six engines of the CrossPolo have power levels between 51 kW / 70 PS and 77 kW / 105 PS. The entry level among the petrol engines is represented by the 70-PS version with a 1.2 litre displacement. Following at the next level is a 1.4-litre engine with 63 kW / 85 PS. The top petrol engine is the new 1.2 TSI with the mentioned 105 PS. This turbocharged direct-injection petrol engine accelerates the CrossPolo to 100 km/h in 9.9 seconds, reaches a respectable top speed of 188 km/h, yet has a combined fuel consumption of just 5.5 litres of fuel (equivalent to 128 g/km CO2). The highlight here: The Volkswagen not only attains these values in conjunction with the standard 6-speed gearbox, but also with the optional 7-speed DSG, an automatic. Also deliverable as an optional DSG version is the CrossPolo with 85 PS.
Among the quietest engines of their kind are the three common rail, direct-injection turbodiesels (TDI) fitted with a particulate filter. All engines have 1.6 litre displacement and are available at the power levels 55 kW / 75 PS, 66 kW / 90 PS and 77 kW / 105 PS. All three variants need just 4.3 litres of diesel per 100 km in combined mode and emit just 113 grams CO2 per kilometre. The 90-PS version can also be combined with the direct shift gearbox as an option; in this case, combined fuel consumption is 4.6 l/100 km. All CrossPolo engines meet the limits of the Euro-5 emissions standard.
Advance sales for the new Volkswagen are beginning in march. In Germany, the CrossPolo will already arrive at Volkswagen dealers and first customers at the end of May. Right afterwards, the market launch will continue across Europe and in Japan.


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

Compact, sporty, rugged, practical AND fuel efficient? 
Now THIS is what an SUV should be like. Not like those sloppy gas-guzzling behemoths on wheels.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

U.S. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe that with Americans actually concerned about buying fuel efficient cars for the first time in a long time, these aren't making it state side. Figure out a way to make it happen!


----------



## GBELLAS (Feb 19, 2010)

BRING THIS TO THE STATES, PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (GBELLAS)*

Thats pretty damn cool looking!!
AWD + 6spd manual + Diesel = HUGE WIN!!!! This would be a much more upscale version of the Suzuki SX4 and for some reason i really dig that car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (Corrado RS)*

Another Wow... I wish it would arrive sooner... looks good for adventure trips.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

I don't know why but the Volvo C30 came to mind when I saw the first picture. But it is more like an Suzuki SX4 competitor. Looks great and would be nice if they sold it here in the US. Alas we will not likely see it. It's all good anyway as my next vehicle is to be a minivan (another child on the way and need the space/seating.)


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (JETwagen)*

Please bring the Polo family to NA.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

It's a bit small for my little family, but it would would be some nice competition for the Honda Fit., and it does look pretty cool. VW seems to be on the right track -that's if they send the polo here, and I can get my AWD GTI!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Sharp.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

BRING IT TO CANADA !!


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

woww..that was fast.
just couple of days ago people asking for 4doors..















well..4dr will def fit my needs..better than the 2dr, 
so..bring it over to the US..please!!!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Looks to be about the same size interior as the MKIV Golf/GTI. Where can I find the specs?


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

I beg you VWOA... please bring the Polo to the US! I guarantee, if you bring it, they will buy it!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_The clever compact in rugged *all-terrain look*
 
No AWD, no care.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryan mills* »_Looks to be about the same size interior as the MKIV Golf/GTI. Where can I find the specs?

I think it's closer to the MkII. These are the measurements for the regular Polo. Do your own conversion...







:
Länge, mm	3970 (length)
Breite, mm	1682 (width)
Radstand, mm 8)	2470 (wheelbase)
Spurweite vorn/hinten, mm 8)	1463 / 1456 (track front/aft)

Effektiver Kopfraum vorn, mm	974 (head room front)
Effektiver Kopfraum hinten, mm	943 (head room back)
Innenraumbreite vorn/hinten, 2-türig, mm 10)	1432 / 1393 (width, front/aft - 2-door)
Innenraumbreite vorn/hinten, 4-türig, mm 10)	1386 / 1384 (width, front/aft - 4-door)
Gepäckraum (cargo area)
Länge, Sitzbank
aufgestellt/umgeklappt, mm	699 / 1371 (length rear seats up/folded)
Größte Breite, mm	962 (largest width)
Breite zwischen den Radkästen, mm	942 (between wheel wells)
Höhe, mm	499 (height to cover)
Ladehöhe bis Himmel, mm	820 (height to ceiling)
Gepäckraumvolumen, l 11)	280 / 952 (cargo volume to cover w. seats up vs. to ceiling w. seats down) 
*MkVI Golf* for comparison:
Länge, mm	4199
Breite, mm	1779 (4-Türer: 1786)
Höhe, mm 10)	1480 (mit Dachantenne 1512)
Radstand, mm 12)	2575
Spurweite vorn / hinten, mm 10)	1541 / 1514

Innenraumabmessungen
Effektiver Kopfraum vorn, mm	987 (965 bei Schiebe-/Ausstell-Glasdach)
Effektiver Kopfraum hinten, mm	979 (978 bei Schiebe-/Ausstell-Glasdach)
Innenraumbreite vorn / hinten, 2-türig, mm 13)	1447 / 1452
Innenraumbreite vorn / hinten, 4-türig, mm 13)	1447 / 1420
Gepäckraum
Länge, Sitzbank aufgestellt / umgeklappt, mm 11)	828 / 1581
Größte Breite, mm	1044
Breite zwischen den Radkästen, mm	1006
Höhe, mm	556
Ladehöhe bis Himmel, mm	927
Gepäckraumvolumen, l 11)	350 / 1305


_Modified by feels_road at 9:16 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## odwyerpw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: (feels_road)*

More likely than not...we will get this car in Mexico.
Presently we have the CrossFox (present generation polo...with increased ground clearance and 'me too off road looks'.
The CrossPolo is gimacky....however, it has what we desperately need here in Mexico...ground clearance in a 2wd package.
Only issue is CrossFox was only available in 5spd. My wife requires an automatic. don't throw stones until you've driven in this country where testing is not mandatory to acquire a license and all of the roads are built around volcanic cones (that's how my city of Guaymas is anyway)


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (odwyerpw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *odwyerpw* »_More likely than not...we will get this car in Mexico.

I agree, and previously heard that the Puebla expansion was in part planned for the new Polo assembly. But things have been unusually quiet in the past half year, or so. I hope VW's Suzuki involvement is not throwing a wrench into the US Polo...


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

wow, this thing is awesome.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

Looks good. VW needs to bring it.


----------



## Nemesis-Brad (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_Thats pretty damn cool looking!!
AWD + 6spd manual + Diesel = HUGE WIN!!!! This would be a much more upscale version of the Suzuki SX4 and for some reason i really dig that car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PLEASE BRING THIS TO THE US !!!
VWOA I really hope your listening !!!


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_ 
No AWD, no care.








Unless you live on a dirt road in the mountains, AWD is unnecessary and irresponsible. I know, I have an Outback and it wastes too much gas for what you get in return. As soon I as can it gets replaced with something like this or a GTD.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_Unless you live on a dirt road in the mountains, AWD is unnecessary and *irresponsible*. I know, I have an Outback and it wastes too much gas for what you get in return. As soon I as can it gets replaced with something like this or a GTD.
 
Don't you think your choice of words is a bit strong?








Yes, Subarus are know to be gas hogs (even though the new CVT - at least on paper - is doing a bit better). But that does not mean every AWD car is like that. 
There are many scenarios why AWD may be advantageous to someone. I like it because I can drive up the mountains without putting on the otherwise frequently required chains. And no one _here_ is going to change their tires to winter tires for every single weekend trip. So, AWD on excellent all-seasons is the next best thing - I have yet to get stuck or slide some place. Winter tires would be senseless and outright dangerous, anyway, given that more than half the trip may be on roads at 60-70F or even above. I also go hiking and camping, and the best trail heads are miles into unimproved roads. Yes, the West has tens of thousands of miles of unimproved roads. Add a bit of rain or snow, and see how well you do on those in a two-wheel drive vehicle.
To educate yourself on mileage, take a look at the 4Motion Golf TDI (140 hp). Rated as 34/43/50 in Germany (converted to US gallons per mile). Now, sure, the EPA usually gives cars a "highway" rating close to the Euro mixed cycle. Nevertheless, that would still be 43mpg, and I am sure I would be able to do better. And yet better in a smaller, lighter cross-Polo (compared to the Golf I used in the example).


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_ 
Don't you think your choice of words is a bit strong?








Yes, Subarus are know to be gas hogs (even though the new CVT - at least on paper - is doing a bit better). But that does not mean every AWD car is like that. 
There are many scenarios why AWD may be advantageous to someone. I like it because I can drive up the mountains without putting on the otherwise frequently required chains. And no one _here_ is going to change their tires to winter tires for every single weekend trip. So, AWD on excellent all-seasons is the next best thing - I have yet to get stuck or slide some place. Winter tires would be senseless and outright dangerous, anyway, given that more than half the trip may be on roads at 60-70F or even above. I also go hiking and camping, and the best trail heads are miles into unimproved roads. Yes, the West has tens of thousands of miles of unimproved roads. Add a bit of rain or snow, and see how well you do on those in a two-wheel drive vehicle.
To educate yourself on mileage, take a look at the 4Motion Golf TDI (140 hp). Rated as 34/43/50 in Germany (converted to US gallons per mile). Now, sure, the EPA usually gives cars a "highway" rating close to the Euro mixed cycle. Nevertheless, that would still be 43mpg, and I am sure I would be able to do better. And yet better in a smaller, lighter cross-Polo (compared to the Golf I used in the example).








Here is the way I see it: just a few decades ago there were no AWD vehicles other than trucks. People drove cars. Not SUVs, cars. And everything was fine. Then gas got unsustainably cheap and SUVs and pickups became commuter cars often with AWD. Then Audi began putting AWD in cars for handling performance and safety - creating a big efficiency penalty in an already wasteful lux car. Lugging around a couple of hundred pounds of drive train all year to avoid the inconvenience of tire changes or chains in in my opinion wasteful. I made that bit of bad judgement with the Subaru. Won't do it again.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (85GTI)*

I agree with you in parts, but not in general. As I tried to explain, circumstances are different for different people and at different times, and not all cars have that much of an AWD penalty. 
A quarter century ago, I owned a small *4WD* Subaru wagon with locking center differential. Fuel penalty was of course minimal, since 80% to 90% of the time I ran it in FWD mode. Yet, I made good use of the 4WD option on thousands of miles of gravel roads throughout the Southwest, and also used it through the snowy winters in the Colorado Rockies - in both cases to get to places where I would otherwise only encounter trucks. Except I got more than twice the mileage, on average.
And if I can buy a small AWD car that because of its general efficiency and Diesel engine gives me ~45 to 50mpg highway anyway, I can't see how anyone can complain. At that level, cars virtually do not contribute to overall CO_2 emissions, nor to overall oil usage, in general.








Here's another comparison: you can today buy a small, lightweight, *FWD* turbo Mazda Speed 3 with 18/21/25 EPA rating, or you can buy a heavy, large, luxury, *AWD* turbo A4 with 22/25/30 EPA rating. See that AWD is not everything, when it comes to fuel consumption?



_Modified by feels_road at 2:01 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

They always say that bringing a polo over here wouldn't make any money, but how do they make any money then with the other cars? I would love one of these or the polo gti. How can honda suzuki and other imports get there cars here and sell them cheap?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (vwguy3)*

The exchange rate to the Yen is nowhere as bad as that to the Euro.
VW pretty much does not make any money, or even loses money on some models imported from Europe. They do seem to make money with models that are assembled at Puebla (Jetta sedan and wagen).


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen CrossPolo - First Photos (phaeton)*

The Cross Polo would be a great replacement for my 11 year old Golf GLS. To bad VW thinks Americans only purchase gas hogs.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

For some reason this reminds me of Volvo c30... 

I really like this model :thumbup:


----------



## Lithe (Apr 3, 2002)

I think I saw a test car in Colorado last weekend. Pulled up next to a black four door unmarked car that had decidedly VW styling, but I could not tell you just which model it was until I check the Vortex today and saw the Cross Polo. The guy sitting in the passenger seat had a laptop computer, and like I said, it had no badging anywhere on the car. 

This took place near Denver, CO at the intersection of Alameda and Bear Creek Blvd. in Lakewood, in the Green Mountain area. 

I do hope this means that VW is testing the car for use in North America.


----------



## tumbleweed1971 (Mar 30, 2008)

*polo*

yes, please bring more of the sporty, small vw to USA. we don't need another mini van or suv. and, put tdi in these as an alternative powerplant.


----------



## Stranz459 (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Wow that is sexy, wish it would come to the U.S.


----------



## gumtreepk (Apr 2, 2011)

*Beutiful Pictures*

Such a beautiful interior I really like its It is really looking good from the outside also.


----------



## Felicity (Apr 12, 2010)

*I'll even buy it new!!!*

This is so awesome I would buy it new and not wait for a CPO. This would kill in the U.S. The name is even great for the U.S. market. Just keep the famous VW legroom and I am on it!


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think it would sel:thumbup:l in the states


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

..


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

VW1.8TBO said:


> I beg you VWOA... please bring the Polo to the US! I guarantee, if you bring it, they will buy it!



No it wouldn't. As pictured, it doesn't have HID's, LED tails or an analog fuel gauge. And, it probably has a prop rod instead of a hood strut.


----------



## HeidelbergJohn4.0 (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, it would seem there should be adequate production in Puebla and Chattanooga to build the CrossPolo, but it would likely pillage Golf sales. So be it, they hardly sell and golf's anyway.

Im seriously looking for a very fuel efficient commuter to get my W8 out of my 100 mile a day commuter duty. It scares me every time I look at that $16K Elantra getting 40 mpg, :screwy: especially when my co worker says he is regularly getting 42-43 with little trouble. Jetta TDI's are barely getting that, it at all these days.


----------



## HeidelbergJohn4.0 (Jun 1, 2002)

I blame about 50% of it on the EPA, a solid 25% of it on the DOT and the remaining25% on VW's moronic accountants. Build it it Mexico or Brazil , where they are likely to be sold in 3-5 years anyway and let us have one. I'd buy it over the new new beetle in a heartbeat.


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

As someone wh thinks all VW's created after the Corrado are ugly, worthless, bloated pieces of ****....

I approve of this. 
I guess that means it never will be available in the US.


----------



## VWIdzuo (Apr 4, 2011)

nice lookin vw with a lot of goodies to offer.


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

VW is making a mistake if they do not sell this in the US and Canada.


----------



## savagegarrick (Jul 16, 2004)

*agree*

I live in japan and see it once in a while. It saddens me deeply that when I return to the states I won't be able to buy one or see it anymore. Very cool car.:thumbup:


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

vwbugstuff said:


> No it wouldn't. As pictured, it doesn't have HID's, LED tails or an analog fuel gauge. And, it probably has a prop rod instead of a hood strut.


Quite a bit of truth to this. :thumbup:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seriously, these things would make a killing in Suburbia. Bring 'em on over


----------



## martin98 (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome pictures they are just looking awesome thank you so much for the information.


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

I really like this...:thumbup:


----------



## Armor13 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Take this for what its worth...*

CrossPolo Spotted in US!

Driving along Arizona desert back roads in my B6 Passat, I noticed something heading towards me, bright orange. I quickly turned to follow it but was cut off by a badgeless mkvi Jetta following it. When I began to tail both, they quickly turned in behind a gas station to lose me. It worked. :banghead:

I suspect that both models were TDI since they were unmarked. Didn't have time to take pictures. :facepalm:

I frequent the same roads and this isn't the first new VW I've seen. Next time I'll be ready!


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

Armor13 said:


> CrossPolo Spotted in US!
> 
> Driving along Arizona desert back roads in my B6 Passat, I noticed something heading towards me, bright orange. I quickly turned to follow it but was cut off by a badgeless mkvi Jetta following it. When I began to tail both, they quickly turned in behind a gas station to lose me. It worked. :banghead:
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

i would buy one of these


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

My Wife wants one of these but again another great vw that isn't offer in North america.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Living close Mexico, and these were to come to be released there, I would definitely see these rolling around the streets with Chihuahua plates.

Also, these look similar to the Cross Fox (just bigger) so that's why I think I would see these rolling around.

:beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

If I was ever going to buy another VW, this would be it.

4Motion + 6spd + Diesel please.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

nice looking car but its out classed by most as there is now 4motion option


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

My wife is ready to trade our 06 gti in for this... Please bring it over! PLEASE!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

that looks really nice


----------



## rugbychad (Apr 12, 2010)

85GTI said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
> Don't you think your choice of words is a bit strong?
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, unsustainably cheap? Who gets to measure? Gas was cheap right up until the government started putting regulations on what it contained and mandating that cars have things like catalytic converters all to please people in places like Austin, TX, Boston, California etc. And you make the perfect point by saying that Audi began putting AWD in cars for safety reasons (amongst others). So, by your opinion, none of us should be free to choose safety of our families over fuel efficiency? Last I checked this was still a free country and car manufacturers build what people want to buy (some people still refer to this as the free market, audacious as it may be to do so) Chevy and Ford didn't start forcing people to buy 4x4 trucks and SUVs. If you look back to the original Cherokee Chief and Wagoneer SUV's have been around for a long time and were popular with people needed 4 wheel drive or just wanted it for fun. Remember the AMC Eagle? One of the best American cars ever. REgardless, "an already wasteful lux vehicle"? Really? How's the Subaru treating you? You have a CD player in there? A/C? THose are wasteful. Better yet, we should just go back to using a horse and buggy becuase anything more than that is "wasteful" by someone's standards. We don't NEED to get where we're going as fast as we do. As long as we can get there is all that's really necessary. I guess mankind should just cease progressing altogether because we already have all the food we need and roofs over our heads so anything beyond that is merely wasteful? It begs the question then why are you even on a VW enthusiasts website since I don't think they offer a vehicle in the US that could be considered, by your definition, anything but wasteful. I guess we know who you're voting for in November.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool little car but not backing up the "rugged looks" with available AWD is kind of lame. Nothing like having the look of all terrain ability with out the all terrain ability....although digging up this old thread is pretty bad too.


----------



## gyro97 (Aug 24, 2012)

its an amazing car


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Bringing this back from the dead today in Geneva VW just released the update to this car

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/03/05/volkswagen-polo-bluemotion-bluegt-crosspolo-geneva-2014/

I know this plea will go unanswered, but VW, please please please, you need to import the Polo for the US market.

There are those of us who want a smaller VW (read smaller than the soon to be released Golf MKVII).

If you want to get more sales and a larger customer base, pay attention that Mazda, Honda and even BMW are offering B segment cars and selling enough of them.

I so want this car


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

X2, and I lost interest in VW after the MK2. I swore I'd never want another new VW when that bloated pig MK3 came out and they only got worse from there. I would buy a Polo. No doubt.


----------

